# Interesting read 18650



## BigAnt (12/11/14)

http://vapingunderground.com/thread...called-competition-40-amp-18650-battery.2284/


----------



## Andre (12/11/14)

Yeah, that was discussed on the forum. A vendor was actually going to bring them in, but when starting to ask about the continuous discharge rating answers were not forthcoming. Think the 40A is actually the burst/pulse rating on these.


----------



## BigAnt (12/11/14)

The EFEST controversy also caught my attention

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

